

"This Email Will Self Destruct" - indiejade
http://www.thisemailwillselfdestruct.com/

======
eof
How? Will messages really disappear out of inboxes? Or is it just an embedded
image that gets deleted from the server eventually?

~~~
jordanroher
Or an iframe, or javascript that retrieves data from a server. Fun idea, but
more trouble than it's worth, given how mail clients could bork a complicated
implementation.

~~~
beej71
The same technique might be useful for emails that change over time. Hmmm!

